# light sensitivity with cfs/me



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!







Does anyone else suffer from light sensitivity with their cfs/me?Its kind a new symptom to me, having suddenly started suffering from it and nausea and migraneous headaches four months ago....







Apart from keeping the curtains shut while indoors and wearing hats and sunglasses outside, is there any other recommendations of how to deal with?







This is a totally pain in the ass







since I love being outdoors in the sunshine, and what with the UK having a bit of an indian summer - I'm suffering







Clair


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I feel for you Clair. It's a pain isn't it. Unfortunately I can't suggest anything more than what you are doing. Perhaps others will have some suggestions for you.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yes i do,which is ironic since i cant stand it when the sun IS`NT shineing.i wear sun glasses.its all i know to do.


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

I have noticed with me there is a direct correlation between my carbohydrate metabolism and light sensitivity. I used to be extremely uncomfortable even in moderate sunlight and I would burn easily too. Since starting a SCD diet however these problems have all but gone, I don't even bother to take my sunnies with me when I go out now. Previous to doing the SCD I had tried just about every vitamin and supplement on the market and none of these ever made an ounce of difference to my light intolerance.







Tony


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It _IS_ a pain!!! Sunglasses and sunscreen are my only suggestions. Also tinted windows in your vehicles helps.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Clair, I don't have a lot to add, but I do understand what you are saying. You are doing the right thing. As long as I'm not in bright light I'm okay. Sometimes, I turn the blinds down so that I still get a bit of sunlight in the house.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I am extremely sensitive to light and need to wear sunglasses when outside. And then I still have to squint!I sunburn easy, also.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I have "FibroMyalgia" but now I'm realizing it might be more appropriate to name it "PhotoMyalgia" because I get these terrible symptoms that are directly correlated with the amount of time spent in front of my monitor. Though, besides monitors, foods can be triggers as well, for example, citrus/chocolate/excess-sugar...Years ago I used to think I had RSI (repetitive strain injury) from typing all day on the computer, but now I realize it's the viewing of the monitor that's causing it, because I don't type all that much, yet I have the same symptoms I had in those days. Constant hydration helps to a degree, and Neurontin helps with pain.Symptoms:Burning, stabbing eye pain; irritated dry eyes; migraines; head swimming; nausea (Note that I used to get migraines & teary-eyes as a child in dept. stores. I also always had Achoo Syndrome and photosensitivity to the sun);But even worse was:Bone pain (which may actually have been inflamed nerve endings); "vibrating" tooth-ache; pervasive muscle pains; wrist pain; hip pain; gnawingness in my abdomen and lower back as if they were being worn away (I would often wake up the next day drained of energy, with stabbing pain in my abdomen, as well as deep achiness in my limbs); urinary tract infection including abnormal bleeding; and extreme digestive reactions, as compared to the fact that usually, my digestive state is more, shall I say, "strained". In a nutshell, this all amounts to body degeneration. I find that eating lots of Bing Cherries helps to avoid bleeding & degeneration probably due to its proanthocyanidins and moisturizing properties. In fact the latter is indicated as well for people who bleed upon miscarriage.Some relevant URLs:LCDs & testimonials: http://www.cloanto.com/users/mcb/19960719lcd.html Dr. Yolton (optometrist): http://www.vestibular.org/computer.html


----------

